# Lightroom plugins



## Conanian (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there a lightroom plugin that will produce a calendar for corresponding years....e.g. 2013, 2014 etc?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2012)

Not exactly Conanian, but I posted this blog post at the end of 2011 about calendars http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2011/11/18/lightroom-calendars-2012/


----------



## Conanian (Oct 26, 2012)

OK thanks for that, but are there any 2013 PSD???


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2012)

Not yet, although you could edit the ones provided.  I would think he'll probably update his over the next few weeks.


----------



## Conanian (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks again


----------



## Conanian (Nov 26, 2012)

Done the editing of the psd files and now the calendars, how do I send this off to a printer (I'm not talking about my personal computer printer, just the commercial ones in the high streets)?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2012)

In the Print Job panel, set it to Print to JPEG instead of printing to a printer.


----------



## Conanian (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheers again


----------

